# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  The 100-hour no-sleep challenge.

## Signet

In a recent thread, I chatted with y'all about the fun time I was having staying up for an unhealthily large number of hours.  It's here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f41/awake-73-hours-137624/

Well, since then I've had about ten hours of sleep, and am feeling like I have an inhuman ability to not need sleep.   To prove to myself that I am a mud-level human and not some sleepless beast, I am taking a challenge to stay awake for one hundred hours.

And if that doesn't do it, then... I'll have to up the ante.
I began when I woke up this morning... erm, afternoon.  (~4:30pm, central time)

Anyway!  Welcome to the thread.
Ask a guy who isn't sleeping for a while anything.

Edit: Challenge kick-off music: Matrix - Who Killed the Rock Hero?

###Hours So Far: 10###

----------


## Mancon

Nice! I wish I could stay up like that and not feel any effects. Anyway, keep us updated on how it goes and if anything changes. Good luck!  ::o:

----------


## Klikko

So how will you pass the time?

----------


## Signet

Will do, Mancon! ^_^





> So how will you pass the time?



Days are easy.  Mon/Wednes/Friday are all jam-packed with school, rocking it out in my band, and Tae Qwon Do training.
Then night-time hits, and choices, choices, choices!  I could work on modeling the shared-dream Academy, Search online for rare 80's glam metal albums, actually DO my homework, or write in my fanfiction or original anime screenplay, and of course, there is always Dreamviews!
Or browse 4chan/b/.

Ah, yes. /b/  You know, there's something about walking through a madhouse that gives a person a really warm, fuzzy feeling about himself.  :wink2: 


###HSF: 14###

----------


## Linkzelda

Good luck man, that sounds like a lot to do. Don't exhaust yourself too quickly.  :tongue2:

----------


## Supernova

You might want to precede that with a few nights' normal sleep.  If 100 hours doesn't "do it", you'll want to either talk to a doctor or inquire about attending the Xavier Institute.

----------


## Signet

> If 100 hours doesn't "do it", you'll want to either talk to a doctor or inquire about attending the Xavier Institute.



Wow.  I feel like I just got promoted or something! 
If you want, you can give the Jean Grey School for Higher Learning a call, but I doubt that staying awake indefinitely will qualify in the mind of a guy with a titanium skeleton.





> Don't exhaust yourself too quickly.



Dude, that's what I'm TRYING to do!  ::laughhard:: 

Music right now...  Dale Thompson and the Kentucky Cadillacs: "Better Watch What You Say"

###HSF: 19.5###

----------


## dutchraptor

Wow staying awake for a hundred hours and you will occupy yourself with TKD, now that's some energy  ::D:

----------


## Taffy

Wait... What's the point in doing this?

----------


## Linkzelda

Enlightenment, self-endeavor kind of thing. You know, when you just want to do something extreme to tell your grandchildren, that sort of thing.

----------


## Signet

Yeah.  What Link said.  :wink2: 
And, in the words of that one guy on Facebook: "Jus' because I f***in' CAN!"

Music (that is sung by the same guy as the last two song listed)... Bride: "Mamma"

###HSF: 23###

----------


## Supernova

> Enlightenment, self-endeavor kind of thing. You know, when you just want to do something extreme to tell your grandchildren, that sort of thing.



Kinda reminds me of this
General Reference Center GOLD - Document

----------


## Signet

Whhooo. That night started out really rough.  Just about lost it a couple times, so I'm guessing that only having 10 hours of sleep prior to this endeavor after the unplanned 88-hour run is going to make this all the harder.




> You might want to precede that with a few nights' normal sleep.



I'm sure I shoulda listened to you, but I guess it's Too Late Now.

And I'd tell you what Tae Qwon Do was like whilst sleep-deprived, but I actually missed my ride there!  Gaah! D:
Oh, well.  More to come.

Music right now... Narnia: "Agape"

###HSF: 38.5###

----------


## Signet

Nope.  Supernova was right, I'm going to have to try this in the middle of a normal sleep schedule, not one that was already sleep-starved.  :Sad: 
I got ~40 hours on this run, but keep your eyes open for when I try again!  (Or something.)


Anyways.  Good morning, Dreamviews, and... I think I actually need to sleep.

----------


## Linkzelda

Have fun with the REM rebound.  ::D:

----------


## Signet

> Have fun with the REM rebound.



What's that? o_o

----------


## Michael

well you'll probably have some good vivid dreams after all the deprivation.

if you eat fine and exercise fine and are healthy enough... 100 hours won't get too intense. But there are ways to kick it up a notch.

----------


## Linkzelda

> What's that? o_o



If you deprive REM sleep for so long, the moment you sleep, you might have a sudden surge of it coming in to compensate for lost time, like what Michael stated before. 

It's pretty amazing, only had it happen to me a few times, but yeah.

----------


## tangerine

with that much time awake, rem rebound won't be as expected. the body will need massive amounts of non-REM sleep, mostly stages 3-4. So I suggest a WBTB thing i have tried after 46 hours of no sleep, and had an almost 3 hour long ld. Sleep for a 6-7 hour straight to get as much deep sleep you need, and then get back to bed for a great rebound

----------


## Signet

Crap.  Too late.  I already had a 11-hour night's sleep. :/

----------


## meistersomnius

*What do you  do to stay awake?* 
Do you take any drugs (Caffeine, Nicotine, Taurine, Sugar)?

*What activities do you do?*

And btw: Don't you think that this is somewhat dangerous to your health and all`?

----------


## Signet

That's just the whole point:  I don't ever need to take caffeine or drugs or anything (literally), and I've yet to find any side-effects or debilitations.
As for spending time, I answered that in a previous post.  :Poke: 




> Days are easy.  Mon/Wednes/Friday are all jam-packed with school, rocking it out in my band, and Tae Qwon Do training.
> Then night-time hits, and choices, choices, choices!  I could work on modeling the shared-dream Academy, Search online for rare 80's glam metal albums, actually DO my homework, or write in my fanfiction or original anime screenplay, and of course, there is always Dreamviews!
> Or browse 4chan/b/.

----------


## frost458

I remember reading in stephen laberge that sleep deprivation was a torture technique used in wars.
After 5 days you start having hallucination and delirium, as it happens subject's brains were in dream mode while being awake.

Damages persisted for their whole life.

You are walking a dangerous path.

----------


## Signet

Whoopie.  So I'm walking a path that actually includes adventure.
Personally, I'll take the crazy stuff in life with the intriguing.  I think of it as _not_ sitting on my duff playing Halo. 
Nothing personal, Frost!  I'm just... totally not worried about damage to myself in this life.
Psalm 89:47 and 144:4, bro.   :wink2:

----------


## frost458

> I think of it as not sitting on my duff playing Halo.



And sitting on your duff not sleeping is an adventure? :p

Can't say I didn't warn you if you get panic disorder and generalized anxiety disorder from damage due to sleep deprivation.
May be you won't be able to expience lucid dreaming, ever...

----------


## Signet

> And sitting on your duff not sleeping is an adventure? :p
> 
> Can't say I didn't warn you if you get panic disorder and generalized anxiety disorder from damage due to sleep deprivation.
> May be you won't be able to expience lucid dreaming, ever...



1. I create things when I stay up.  Original stuff like stories, building blueprints (I'm thinking about going into architecture), and songs.

2. I don't have any panic disorders or problems with anxiety.  _Please_, good sir. I'm one of the most stable people you'll meet.

3. I already have had lucid dreams.  Even so, I will openly admit to having difficulty keeping up my motivation.  Also, I happen to think that there are more important things in real life than playing God in my dreams.

4. Please leave.  I don't need whiny, annoying downers "contributing" to this thread.

Seriously.  Go away.

----------


## Signet

Thanksgiving break.  Whoopie.  Come the end of Monday, that's what it is for me.

I've been up since 7am this morni--  Correction, yesterday morning.  (Sunday morning, to be specific.)  Since I'm staying up to finish a 5-page exegetical paper, I feel a little like trying for the insomnicent once again -- the whole 100 hours.
Anyone out there feel like daring me to take a go at it again?

Oh, and I'll be taking a train back to Iowa for the break, so there's no trouble with driving while sleep-deprived.

----------


## Mancon

> Thanksgiving break.  Whoopie.  Come the end of Monday, that's what it is for me.
> 
> I've been up since 7am this morni--  Correction, yesterday morning.  (Sunday morning, to be specific.)  Since I'm staying up to finish a 5-page exegetical paper, I feel a little like trying for the insomnicent once again -- the whole 100 hours.
> Anyone out there feel like daring me to take a go at it again?
> 
> Oh, and I'll be taking a train back to Iowa for the break, so there's no trouble with driving while sleep-deprived.



Yes, try it again  :smiley:

----------


## Signet

Well.  In the words of Ernest Hemingway, "Oh boy, here we go again!"

Edit:
#HSF: 23#
Song: Picnic of Lanterns

----------


## Signet

Actually... no.  I don't find it right to push myself to the limit just for fun during a break that I should dedicate to my family.

Finals are coming up right on the heels of Thanksgiving break, so I'll try back then.  Sorry.

----------


## Michael073

Actually 100 hours without sleep is easy for everybody, but people just don't do it because they don't have to.
If you really need to stay awake for 100 hours.. trust me, u can.
The human body can take waaaaay more than everybody thinks.

What do u think about those military soldiers that need to stay awake for 5 days while walking 260km with a 35kg rugsack and about 1500 calories worth of food each day?

Trust me, if u really have to.. everybody can  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

If you're in a situation where there's not much of a choice then you might be able to pull off crazy feats of strength, but just doing what you feel like and trying to stay awake is almost impossible for me. I can count on one hand the times I've stayed up an entire night with no sleep until next night. Actually not even sure if I've ever been able to do that, and I've been at many LAN parties and regular parties. 

Not everyone is able to do those things, that's why the hardcore guys in the military need to qualify in the first place.

----------


## Signet

Well if nothing else, I am so totally NOT going into the military! XD

----------


## Michael073

Signet don't get me wrong mate, the 73 hours is already a great achievement, 100 hours even greater.
There are not many people who can do it just for fun and for achieving it.

I am just saying if someone's in a place they don't have a choice like either dieing or staying up the body and mind will keep you awake.

Anyway, u earned a great achievement. My respect... :smiley:

----------


## Signet

> I am just saying if someone's in a place they don't have a choice like either dieing or staying up the body and mind will keep you awake.



Oh, yes.  Lotsa stories about stuff like that, but most of it's a bit unnerving (or awing) for me to read.





> Signet don't get me wrong mate, the 73 hours is already a great achievement, 100 hours even greater.
> There are not many people who can do it just for fun and for achieving it.
> [...]
> Anyway, u earned a great achievement. My respect...



Awwwww, somebody's flattering me.  :boogie:  _read: "Somebody actually DOESN'T hate me!  Yay!"_

----------


## Kenz

I get to like 35 hours and i just like pass out lol

----------


## YT1VITA3RC

say goodbye too recall... just sayen.

----------


## Irken

This challenge sounds incredibly dangerous, is the sort of thing we promote here at dreamviews? Go out and not sleep and die guys, then let the legal battles ensue between the deceased's family and Alex.

----------


## Signet

> This challenge sounds incredibly dangerous, is the sort of thing we promote here at dreamviews? Go out and not sleep and die guys, then let the legal battles ensue between the deceased's family and Alex.



...hang on.  I'm trying to figure out if you're siding with the "don't do it; it's dangerous" people, or if you're making fun of them.

----------


## stonedreams

Frost you have to understand many people have done this and been fine. Just look it up on youtube there are so many people have done it before and reported no problems. I would agree with you though in some ways

----------


## MarineRecon

This sounds fun hahaha!

A good friend of mine just went through one of the toughest military training schools in the United States and possibly the world. Its called BUD/S. They have a thing called "Hell Week" where for five days straight, and with only 4 hours of sleep total, they do intense exercises. He told me that many students didn't even sleep for the 4 hours because they were afraid to wake back up and be too tired to carry on! 

Good luck!

----------


## Signet

Gentlemen.... it's on.

----------


## Sensei

Are you starting again? I didn't comment last time, but I have been watching this thread. I have gone about 70 hours at most I believe.

That is because I hate sleep. I do not like doing nothing. That is why dreams allow me to go to sleep. I used to just get 2-4 hours of sleep a night and be fine, but I changed because I feel a little more energetic (mostly my attitude) and can actually think faster, and I want to LD of course.  :tongue2:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

My days I hate to sleep because I need the time in the days but even for me this is spectacular. 

I'm quite intrigued as to how this goes... 

*stalks this post from now on*

----------


## Signet

> Are you starting again? I didn't comment last time, but I have been watching this thread. I have gone about 70 hours at most I believe.



Yes, and congrats on 70 hours!  Maybe we should start a 3-day+ club for people who stay up for long periods of time...





> That is because I hate sleep. I do not like doing nothing.



....
 ::shock:: 
Holey freaking crap!  That is EXACTLY what got me into lucid dreaming in the first place!
Dang.  That's cool.





> *stalks this post from now on*



*keeps dropping a trail of shiny coins for the wishful thinker to follow*

----------


## Sensei

> Yes, and congrats on 70 hours!  Maybe we should start a 3-day+ club for people who stay up for long periods of time...
> ....
> 
> Holey freaking crap!  That is EXACTLY what got me into lucid dreaming in the first place!
> Dang.  That's cool.



That would be awesome. Maybe a private forum, I would need to make sure I break 72 hours though. I should do that again sometime soon... maybe next weekend after finals. I do not want to alert my wife, so I could just lay down and meditate at night and get up early. 

Yeah! Even before I knew about lucid dreaming I always said that the only good thing about sleep is dreaming. I did not know at that time that you can have multiple dreams in a night, I just had 1 every single night, had I known you could have more I would have tried back then. I used to get angry almost every time I went to sleep because I wanted to read or watch tv or play video or hang with friends, but now with lucid dreaming, I can go to bed happy and excited.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

> *keeps dropping a trail of shiny coins for the wishful thinker to follow*



Ooooh shiiiiinnnnneeeeyyy. *follows the trail and picks up coins like a magpie *

----------


## Signet

Being optimistic, I woke up at ~9:00 A.M. of Friday, December seventh.
For those who still haven't bought enough gray matter on eBay, that's today.  This morning.

Time so far: 14 hours.

14%!  Yay!

Now bring on the dried plums and 4chan/b/ raids!  It's PARTY TIME!!

----------


## louie54

Sounds dangerous, but I just hope you don't drive. 


Somethings you could do to help pass the time:

Watch every episode of The Walking Dead from start to finish
Watch every episode of Breaking Bad from start to finish
or watch every episode of your favorite TV show.

Phone Losers of America: Phone Losers of America - YouTube
Angry Video Game Nerd: Cinemassacre.com - YouTube

I know you said you weren't going to sit and play Halo but I mean what else are you going to do at 3am?

----------


## Signet

> Sounds dangerous, but I just hope you don't drive. 
> ...
> I know you said you weren't going to sit and play Halo but I mean what else are you going to do at 3am?



I'm on a college campus, so no - I don't drive.

And didn't I already give a list of activities?  Eh.  Whatever.
One thing I noted was that the length of Final Fantasy VI, if one does all the side-missions and such, is about 100 hours.  Cool.
I've got thousands of hours of anime.
4chan/b/
Or all the homework that really needs to get done. >_<

----------


## Signet

Hey, y'all.  Just wanted to remind you of something (other than "hey, look!  It's been almost 20 hours!")

As I have noted, energy drinks don't affect me.  Applying that datum to this scenario, I can say that they don't help me stay awake.  Coffee and tea are the same.  Caffeine, B-vitamins, sugar, what-the-whatever-in-the-bottle's...
Nothing.

Ergo, if I can make it through this (and it's at its worst right now), it will be on willpower alone.


Also, I'm low on willpower.  Does anybody feel like giving me a reason to stay up or maybe a little something to distract me from my lack of sleep?

----------


## Taffy

uhhhhmm... You could try drawing. Or composing. Grab the FL Studio demo and start messing around with it. Or you could do some online shopping if you need to.

----------


## Sensei

Grab a Zelda game. play through it with the extra hours. You will not sleep until you have beaten it!!!

OR find a TV show. Supernatural, Dr. Who, Parks and rec., the last airbender, (or if you really need something to take your time!) Naruto or bleach.

I would recommend a filler guide.

----------


## louie54

Whatever I was just trying to help

----------


## Signet

No, no, no - it's alright louie.  :smiley: 

Also, I'm quite sorry but I realized last night I made the same stupid and plan-killing mistake as last time: poor timing.
To explain, since I started on Friday morning at 9:00, then if one adds a hundred hours from that point in time they are 4 days, 4 hours ahead.  Which is Tuesday afternoon, 1:00.  Right _after_ my first final.  After having not slept.

I think my mind gave up when I realized that, and the next thing I knew I was about to be late for work two hours ago. 

I'm really, really sorry, guys.

I must note, however, that the first night is by far the hardest (for me) and for all the activities and games and homework I could have done, I had very little willpower.

----------


## Signet

HOWEVER...

I have a plan!

Thursday is my last final, and Friday I take off for Iowa.  It's going to be a particularly loud road trip, including a mini-van jam-packed full of college guys, luggage, and testosterone.

No sleeping there. X_X

I'll get home, unpack some stuff and STAY AWAKE!  ::D: 

So:
Thursday morning ~8:00, get up
>Friday
>Saturday
>Sunday
>Monday afternoon, I take a "nap", and don't wake up until late Tuesday morning.

Result: I wake up Tuesday at ~10:00 and mom and dad go "_where have you been???_"
And I reply "It's called sleep, and I haven't gotten much.  Wanna cookie?"

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I can't really have respect for this. It's reckless. People have died doing stupid things like this.

----------


## MarineRecon

> I can't really have respect for this. It's reckless. People have died doing stupid things like this.



I agree with you 100% but 100 hours is not as much as you think. The himan body is far more capable then you have ever imagined. I agree with you though  :smiley:

----------


## Carrot

The longest I had tried was around 32/33 hours and I wasn't able to walk straight.

If you need motivation, I would say make your next attempt your last and finish it. Although I had a hunch you make attempt to stay awake for the whole week the next time. But if you keep having insufficient sleep throughout numerous attempts, I think it's bad for you. So get it done once and for all. Good luck!  :Shades wink:

----------


## Signet

> I can't really have respect for this. It's reckless. People have died doing stupid things like this.



And what if I can't respect your opinion?  What if I simply want to DO things in my lifetime, even if I live a shorter life, because I don't want to end up like that fat, welfare-mooching, halo-playing, unmotivated, uninteresting, unhelpful, unnecessary waste of a human life that I call my neighbor?
I one took a spontaneous bus trip from Kansas to Kentucky in the middle of the school year just to hear my favorite band play for the last time.  I had little food and little money, I got almost no sleep for three days, and I had to cancel the trip back and switch my transit medium in Kansas City.  Reckless?  Of course!  But in those three days I met more people and made more memories than I did in the three MONTHS before.  I don't even remember what my classes were like, but -as sure as the sun rises every day- I remember that trip to Kentucky.

This is my trip to Kentucky here on campus.  I'm amazed at how much I remember of my 88-hour no-sleep adventure compared to the week before or after.

It's worth it man.  Don't chicken out on the adventures in life.


tl;dr: If you're going to be a coward and a downer, then go away. *NOW.*

----------


## Signet

> The longest I had tried was around 32/33 hours and I wasn't able to walk straight.
> 
> If you need motivation, I would say make your next attempt your last and finish it. Although I had a hunch you make attempt to stay awake for the whole week the next time. But if you keep having insufficient sleep throughout numerous attempts, I think it's bad for you. So get it done once and for all. Good luck!



I might go for a week next year, but not anytime soon.  168+ hours is a long time...

Also, keep in mind that I'm never going to try to do two no-sleep runs back-to-back like I did with the 88-hour one and the failed 100-hour one.  (the one that ended up as 40 hours.)

----------


## MarineRecon

Yeah I think next time it would be better for your body to adjust to normal before attempting another challenge  :wink2:

----------


## Carrot

> I might go for a week next year, but not anytime soon.  168+ hours is a long time...
> 
> Also, keep in mind that I'm never going to try to do two no-sleep runs back-to-back like I did with the 88-hour one and the failed 100-hour one.  (the one that ended up as 40 hours.)



How long are the intervals between your tries? I technically feel screwed up without enough sleep even after a long time and I'm still feeling screwed up now because I sleep at the wrong hours.

----------


## Signet

Mmm... It's been ~30 days since I last went at it.

----------


## Carrot

Oh okay, I thought you tried it weekly or something.

----------


## Signet

Good grief, woman!  I'd only be getting ~30 hours of sleep per week!  :Oh noes: 
Remember, I'm no god in this world - only in my dreams.  :wink2:

----------


## Carrot

Well you described some God like qualities.

If I hadn't sleep for a day or two, I would probably sleep 16 hours at once to make it up.

----------


## Signet

Mm.  Maybe I should go out and try to find that one Morpheus guy.  Or talk to Trinity again.

----------


## Carrot

And I've no idea who you're talking about.

----------


## Signet

>.>
Anybody want to tell Carrot about the Matrix?

----------


## MarineRecon

Hahaha! I saw that movie for the first time last night.  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

I respect your effort Signet! Although I hope this isn't just to induce lucid dreams because you can easily make that happen by sleeping consciously which according to me sounds like a walk in the park compared to this. ^-^ But from what I have read it looks like you have other reasons for staying up as well so.  :smiley: 

But I wish you good luck and you have to tell us about your dreams (if you remember any) the night you get your sweet sleep.

----------


## Carrot

I've never watch Matrix before. Give me a good reason to watch it.

----------


## Signet

No, I meant "The Matrix", as in the massive computer system that we are all subconsciously living in because we're all hooked up to machines that harvest our electrical impulses to power themselves.

Oh, wait.  That's just in the movie.  Right?

Or was I actually referring to the Kentucky-based 80's glam metal band, Matrix?

----------


## Sensei

It is a rectangular array of numbers.  :wink2:

----------


## Signet

Bumpin' the schedule a day due to a paper I forgot to write.  That is to say, I'mma gonna be writin' for a while. >_<
Anyone want screenshots of my Age of Empires II game(s) I'll be doing as breaks between writing and testing and more writing and more failing finals?

Edit: _Timestart was 3:30 pm Wednesday (today), projecting the end-time at 7:30pm Sunday._

----------


## Signet

First I drank a dozen energy drinks in 5 days.  Now I'm staying up for a crazy amount of time.  Next...  eating a Tostino's pizza labeled "best if eaten by 12/6/2011"?

t: ~11.5h

Song: Narnia - You'd Better Believe It

----------


## Sensei

I would like to see your empire. Age of empires II is a great game for this. I have had lots of games last up to 30 hours.

----------


## Signet

Wow.  30 hours is a long time.
I'm passive aggressive in real-time strategy (RTS) games, that is to say, I'll build a whole double-wall full of advanced towers and castles loaded with archers... and then just sit back and build a freakishly huge army to crush everybody with.

Problem is, the AI usually runs out of resources by then, making the game boring after a maximum of ~4 hours.  :tongue2: 

And THANK GOD FOR THE SUNRISE!  Now that I'm not having to fight my body's chemistry, it is *loads* easier to feel good about this whole endeavor again.

t=17.25h

song: Dale Thompson and the Kentucky Cadillacs - Who'll Bell the Cat?

----------


## Sensei

If I am playing against 1 I do close to the same. I like playing with a ton of enemies. I really fortify that and expand. Making my place look almost as good as the great wall in the campaign.

----------


## Signet

Even when I play on a "giant" map with seven opponents, it still either ends in defeat or boredom within 5 hours. :/

----------


## Sensei

Weird. Do you ever play with cheats? Now that is a short game.

----------


## Signet

No.  At that point I just say "well, I am sooo going to lose this game" and start over.  Also, I never play with everybody teaming up against me.

----------


## Kruse

Lol Age of Empires is so good :p

----------


## Signet

Just spent the last hour doing nothing but consciously maintaining a wake state of mind.
Erm, that is to say _staying awake_.  Yeah.  And absolutely nothing else.
Just sitting here.  In a chair.  Staying awake.  >_>

t=20h

----------


## dutchraptor

Age od empires and age of mythology are just amazing, but I don't think I could spend more than a solid four hours playing them. Especially since I'm used to online deathmatches.

----------


## Sensei

Well I leave and come back. I don't sit there the whole time. Cheats are really fun on that game. Click on your town center and enter in 'aegis' that is the most powerful one, but it works for you and the enemy, so it really just changes the game.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Oh God aegis.... Greek mythology - the best thing ever written. :')

----------


## Signet

Funny thing about the 'aegis' cheat:  I most often use it not for production, but for cutting paths through Dark Forest maps around to the rear of the enemy camp.

----------


## Signet

The guy through whom I get my internet on campus just took off, and since I don't feel like hanging around in the CCM building all night, I won't be posting again for about a day while in transit.  Unless I get lucky on the road or something.
Meh.

Got over the hump (the first night), and HOLY FREAKING CRAP, FINALS ARE OVER!!!
Time to go watch anime for the next 70 hours.  :boogie: 

t=30h

Song: Signet - Nobody Here For You

----------


## Signet

Failed.  60 Hours.  I don't even remember what happened.  T_T

----------


## Sensei

Nice try. I was sick all weekend.  :Sad:  you gonna get some sleep and try again soon?

----------


## MarineRecon

> Failed.  60 Hours.  I don't even remember what happened.  T_T



Nice try though! 60 hours is still an accomplishment in itself. You can always try again when your schedule permits!  :wink2:

----------


## Signet

Thanks, Recon!





> Nice try. I was sick all weekend.  you gonna get some sleep and try again soon?



[looks at his schedule]
....yeah.  Christmas.  Or Christmas eve, maybe, and continuing on until the end of the week.

And maaaaan.  I have _no clue_ what happened!  I was just sorting books in my room to take to Goodwill and then mom was waking me up four hours later.  I wasn't fatigued, I was clear-headed, and I hadn't even spent as long awake as my 88-hour run, obviously.  Weird Lima-beans indeed.  :tongue2: 

Edit:  I read over this post, and I could have sworn that it said "I was just snorting books in my room..."
Oh, gosh.  The mental picture.   ::shock::   ::?:

----------


## Tasca

People can die? I thought they just automatically fall asleep or something

----------


## Sensei

They do just fall asleep. Unless they accidentally do something that kills them, it is pretty safe. As he said before, not driving.

----------


## MasterMind

I still admire your effort Signet.  :smiley:  I was on something called Lucia Movie Night at the Cinemas and well it's basically three movies in a row.

So when that was over it was morning around 07:30 so I stayed up that day, and even though I was just about 24 hours sleep deprived, I can't even imagine how it felt to be 60 hours sleep deprived! :insomnia:

----------


## Signet

> I still admire your effort Signet.  I was on something called Lucia Movie Night at the Cinemas and well it's basically three movies in a row.
> 
> So when that was over it was morning around 07:30 so I stayed up that day, and even though I was just about 24 hours sleep deprived, I can't even imagine how it felt to be 60 hours sleep deprived! :insomnia:



For whom?  I'll be honest; after the first night sleepless, I feel more energetic than on a normal day.  After another day and night it all starts to level off into a slightly fatigued (physically, not mentally) sort of consistent wakefulness.  -thus making my spontaneous sleep so odd-

Pulling from examples of friends of mine: Bryant, who starts playing movie-clip remixes and posting the comment "Moof, moof" (which is a "manly woof") on all possible Youtube videos come 2:00 a.m.
Or Amy, whose willingness to answer personal questions goes up exponentially about half an hour after midnight.

...and I'm just sitting there, trying like the dickens to *not* laugh my fool head off. >_<

And thanks for the compliment!

----------


## Crashyy

I would never ever try this challenge. I admire your effort signet  :smiley: . I'd rather sleep 14 hours a day then not sleeping at all  ::D:

----------


## Haeretic

uhm, time ago i read that be awake for more than 48 hour has a death risk, but you say that, when it doesn't suffer more, you fall asleep. you sure? because i'm interested, and i think i could try in future  :tongue2:

----------


## Signet

> ...you say that, when it doesn't suffer more, you fall asleep.



何を?

I'm a little confused by your wording...

----------


## Haeretic

> 何を?
> 
> I'm a little confused by your wording...



Sorry, but as you can see, i am italian ^^" Simply i want to ask: when you are too tired, you fall asleep, true? Or is it possible to stay awake so much that you ruin your health?

----------


## Sensei

You will eventually just pass out. You can't stay up long enough to hurt yourself. It is actually worse for your health to sleep too little every night (less than 6 hours) than to stay up all of one or two nights.

----------


## Haeretic

ok  :wink2:  maybe i will try this challange in the future  :tongue2:

----------


## anderj101

Between Thursday and Friday of last week, I managed to stay up for ~45 hours before crashing out hard last night. 

I was working on a time-critical video project Thursday and ate a couple handfuls of chocolate covered coffee beans late in the evening that kept me up all night. I wanted to take a nap Friday, but I got sidetracked for several hours sorting out a very messy collection of audio files while searching for music for a scene in the video. After completion and delivery Friday night, I went out for a few drinks and don't remember much after that. I rode home with a friend and crashed out around 3AM on his spare bed.

----------


## AlexLou

I looked through your first thread and thought it was interesting that you said you felt the same as when you first woke up.  But in this thread, it is evident that you are tired.  There is a certain segment of the population that functions well on little sleep.  I'm one of those people too, and know a lot like us because it's kind of required for my career.  What I mean to say, is that it's not super-human to not have hallucinations,  or problems with coordination or judgement.  Some of us just feel tired after 3 days.  I haven't stayed up much longer personally, but my guess from the reports of others is that you will have to hit the 5 day mark before you can expect hallucinations.

----------


## snoop

Is it actually possible to stay up 100 hours and not start suffering episodes of micro-sleep? I know from personal experience during Basic Training that it doesn't take long before missing sleep causes lots of micro-sleep to occur. During FTX where I would maybe get 2 hours of sleep a night for about a week and I had to perform "missions" and lots of physical and mental stress I would suffer from micro-sleep all the time after a few days.  At first I didn't notice, it was like segments of time were kind of disappearing--that or I would close my eyes for a second and I would instantly start dreaming while I was awake. Er, well, maybe not awake per se, but still mentally alert--if someone were to walk up next to me while I was on guard duty and this happened, I would snap out of it like it never happened. The dreams weren't really dreams either, it was more like highly unusual thought patterns or very vivid and surreal day dreams. However, it was very easy to not notice that this was even going on unless I consciously made an effort to.  Do you notice this happening to you during your no-sleep attempts?

----------


## Signet

> ...snip...



Mmmm... on the failed 40-hour run, yes, but that was only on ten hours of sleep after 88 awake.

----------


## Moto

I've stayed awake, with slight periods of trance in the early morning, adn have done this for 1 to 2 weeks at a time.  The key is just in hitting those delta, and theta brain waves.  

You will start dreaming after about a week and a half persistently while you are awake.  For me, this came as electrical jolts throughout my body, and seeing something present that others could not see.  

Manifestation of supernatural abilities is common as well.

Problems are ill-health and digestion.  This is relieved through meditation and certain asanas.  Also exercise has to be increased, and spread throughout the day(which is now 24 hours in length).  Just as you had periods of rest, vigor, relaxation, massage during the day, you must have those during the night.  Probably should take two showers as well, because you are living twice as much.

Also, when I jumped 40 pounds in my bench in 3 days, I used autogenics to repair my body after every workout.  Worked great.

I believe that this 10 hour bullshit sleep is for ignorant little ponies to enjoy.  Its a population control method.  Sleep during the night, when its cold and it would actually be better to physically exert(no heat exhaustion problems), and during the day to chill the fuck out and enjoy the sunshine outside.  Also, I've noticed that spontaneous falling asleep happens to me whenever Im in the sun and really tired.

Its like my body senses and oppourtunity to recharge and takes it.  So basically its programming, and hypnosis is a good tool to remove it.  

The only time you need sleep is when you are sick in my opinion.

----------


## Signet

You, sir Moto, are a very interesting fellow.  Congrats!  ::D:

----------


## Crow360

Well given the Human mind can only go around 11 days without sleep before you die. 100 hour challenge is indeed possible. Is it easy or good for your health? No, not by a long shot.

----------


## Signet

> Well given the Human mind can only go around 11 days without sleep before you die.



Now, why is it that seemingly every time someone on here makes a closed statement regarding a human's reaction to x-amount of lost sleep... they're wrong?

I ask because I was talking to a good friend of mine about when he lived on the streets.  He has insomnia which is massively augmented by trying to sleep in an unfamiliar environment.  Ergo, when he landed it in the streets... he didn't sleep for almost a month.  He told me that he blacked out three times, but that he never slept.

Edit: Sorry if that came across as snobbish or condescending, Crow.  I don't mean for it to be.

----------


## Signet

And it's now attempt..... what's the number now?  Anybody keeping track?
>sigh<
Okay, I last slept until roughly 2 PM Friday the 11th.  [~37 hrs]

And THIS time I have MUSIC to make!!

Anybody interested?

https://soundcloud.com/project-signet/pilot-2-0

----------


## Sensei

Sounds pretty good. You slept 37 hours?

----------


## Signet

No, at the time of the post, I hadn't slept in 37 hours.
Silly boy. >_<

----------


## Sensei

I was confused. It was early. I put that to my having just woken up. A time reserved mostly for DJing. Note, some things in my DJ make less sense then my dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## Signet

Currently at ~85 hours.

----------


## Sensei

Nice. 15 more. You can make it this time. It is almost party time.  :tongue2: 

Edit: looks like you posted that 5 hours ago. Hope you are still going. 10 hours to go.

----------


## sloth

I hate to be the wet blanket here, 
but I have no respect for this at all. 
This is a bad idea, and certainly nothing to be proud of.
May I ask what you are attempting to accomplish?

It is as if you said "Cheer for me as I do 100 lines of cocaine!" and everybody went wild. Why is this something that you would brag about? You're going to cause temporary psychosis, and minor brain damage, for what reason? P

I'll be here making a nice paycheck, with eight hours of sleep under my belt, while I wait for your answer.

----------


## Signet

Hello, wet blanket.  There's the door, you may now leave; goodbye; go away.
In the past week, I have recorded almost an album's worth of new music and gone through a month's worth of studio training all due to the fact that I was able to just keep going 24/7 for the end of it (the past ~4 days).  I knew nothing going into the studio a week ago about computerized studio production.
You see?  YOU are the sucker, because I'm being productive every hour of the day while you throw away a third of your day for some z's.  Whoopie.  YAY YOU.

Oh, also, this quote here:




> You're going to cause temporary psychosis, and minor brain damage...



Is not accurate.  I'm sorry, but it's jut not.  You. Are. Wrong.  If nothing else in the world, I now have the reason "to spite the Sloth", so thanks for being a pain. 

Now go away.  I facepalmed so hard at reading your comment that I knocked myself unconscious and failed to get to a hundred hours.  SO GO AWAY.

----------


## Sensei

No need to be so mean to him Signet. He wasn't meaning to be rude.  :tongue2:

----------


## dutchraptor

> You see?  YOU are the sucker, because I'm being productive every hour of the day while you throw away a third of your day for some z's.  Whoopie.  YAY YOU.



Ahem, *cough* we *are* on a lucid dreaming site, and this is on your page 



> I am a personality of countless facets. I am a very physical person, and yet I obsess about attaining and mastering lucidity in my dreams. I am a creator of tools and machines, and yet an artist and musician as well.
> My goal regarding lucid dreams is to master my dream-state mind so that I can be lucid whenever I am dreaming.



 so I wouldn't exactly say throwing a third of our life away, I'm guessing you haven't had alot of lucids yet.
Anyways there is no need for a reply like that, if you didn't wish for his opinion you could have just told him normally and told him that you only wish to discuss the ongoing challenge.

----------


## sloth

> Hello, wet blanket.  There's the door, you may now leave; goodbye; go away.
> In the past week, I have recorded almost an album's worth of new music and gone through a month's worth of studio training all due to the fact that I was able to just keep going 24/7 for the end of it (the past ~4 days).  I knew nothing going into the studio a week ago about computerized studio production.
> You see?  YOU are the sucker, because I'm being productive every hour of the day while you throw away a third of your day for some z's.  Whoopie.  YAY YOU.
> 
> Oh, also, this quote here:
> 
> Is not accurate.  I'm sorry, but it's jut not.  You. Are. Wrong.  If nothing else in the world, I now have the reason "to spite the Sloth", so thanks for being a pain. 
> 
> Now go away.  I facepalmed so hard at reading your comment that I knocked myself unconscious and failed to get to a hundred hours.  SO GO AWAY.



You sound cranky, lol. Maybe it's your bedtime, kiddo.
So, you don't think that you are in any way impaired by the fact that you haven't slept?
You've written an album's worth of music in a week. If I took 1/3 of the time longer to do that, I'd find that to be acceptable, because I can also drive without being impaired lol. Besides, Kurt Cobain wrote half of his last album on the way to the recording studio. Doesn't necessarily mean it's good music. (No offense. I am a fan.) I could write a hundred pages of shit in no time. fdjasklf;jasdkf;jasd While you were writing this questionable music I helped tens of thousands of computers, routers, switches, XMBs, Riverbed pattern buffers, gateways, firewalls, and terminal servers connect to each other, across the country and I did it with a clear head. I made thousands of dollars doing it this week.
In order to make your computer run smoothly, system resources are put into defragmenting, automatically, as of windows XP or 7 (I don't remember. It's somewhere along that area of the time line.) This is a necessary inconvenience in order to make your computer run smoothly. Your processor doesn't run at FULL capacity, because if it did, it would blow up in no time.
Humans evolved (or were created) in a certain way, and we have slept away a third of our lives for our entire existence. If I have to sacrifice a third of my life in order to think straight, I'm alright with that. It's quite possible (probable) that this is part of the way our brains work. If I told you that "HA! I stopped putting oil in my car a year ago!" you'd call me a stupid idiot. And now I am saying to you:
You have most likely not stumbled onto some amazing, special, secret, ingenious plan to become super human, that countless people throughout history have not already thought of. You are almost certainly just experimenting, because you are young. I've tried it too, years and years ago  :wink2:  So has every hardcore meth head out there. Some of them go insane and eat their own faces.
I am sorry that you are cranky, and even though I'm a rude asshole, I mean no harm. I'm only trying to provide a voice of reason.

----------


## Signet

Because you realize and admit to being a "rude asshole", I now have nothing against you.  Anyone who can admit to being a grump is good in my book.
*closes door*
I'll admit that I didn't make the most beautiful recordings while in the studio, but I'll also smack anyone who really tries to tell me it's crap.  I'm out of shape artistically, but I wouldn't bother to make something that had no merit.  I'm not like that.
Oh, and I'm a rude asshole to rude assholes, that's all.   :wink2: 

And... if someone told me that they hadn't changed the oil in their car in, say, three years... and it still worked... I'd say "WOW!  What kind of car do you drive? I want one!"

----------


## sloth

I'm not trying to get all sappy now, but I will change pace, now that I've been a jerk. I do commend that you are trying things outside of the boundaries. I have done this my entire life. I have been slapped down by "reality'" in more ways than I can count, and I wouldn't change a moment, because I had to KNOW that they were right. I had to experience it and see it for myself. Until then, it was just advice from the populous. I commend you for attempting to find your own path. I admire your youth and your place in the path. I appreciate that you have conviction in what you are doing. I don't expect, or wish for my post here to change your mind about it. If you were that weak minded you wouldn't have started this project in the first place, and I'd have no respect for you. It was never my intention to change your mind. But sometimes, a piece of advice can help as a catalyst to help find the correct path faster. If you receive advice stating the exact opposite of mine, that is even better, because you will hear both sides.
I'm not signing off, but I am saying good luck, Signet. I believe that this particular path is a dead end, and I can state that after having tried it myself, but the fact that you're exploring the side roads is very healthy, and admirable.

----------


## Sensei

> I'm not trying to get all sappy now, but I will change pace, now that I've been a jerk. I do commend that you are trying things outside of the boundaries. I have done this my entire life. I have been slapped down by "reality'" in more ways than I can count, and I wouldn't change a moment, because I had to KNOW that they were right. I had to experience it and see it for myself. Until then, it was just advice from the populous. I commend you for attempting to find your own path. I admire your youth and your place in the path. I appreciate that you have conviction in what you are doing. I don't expect, or wish for my post here to change your mind about it. If you were that weak minded you wouldn't have started this project in the first place, and I'd have no respect for you. It was never my intention to change your mind. But sometimes, a piece of advice can help as a catalyst to help find the correct path faster. If you receive advice stating the exact opposite of mine, that is even better, because you will hear both sides.
> I'm not signing off, but I am saying good luck, Signet. This particular path is a dead end, but the fact that you're exploring the side roads is very healthy, and admirable.



Not trying to get sappy, but you did.  :Crying:

----------


## sloth

lol! I did.

----------


## Signet

> I appreciate that you have conviction in what you are doing. I don't expect, or wish for my post here to change your mind about it. If you were that weak minded you wouldn't have started this project in the first place, and I'd have no respect for you.



Win.  Sappy, asshole win.  Thank you so much!

[sighs and settles into a lotus stance]
My work here is done.  

Tune in next month for the next attempt!

----------


## Sensei

Dang... I can't sleep tonight... This means I am going to go 40 hours without sleep for no reason whatsoever (I have a very set schedule for sleep and stuff nowadays). I would love to try more, but I have to drive too much for my job. I also love lucid dreaming, and am sad that I couldn't get to sleep to try it tonight, since most of my lucid dreams are in succession. If I have one a night, I have a high chance for another that night. If I had one the night before, I have an even higher chance for another. I had 2 yesterday and now I can't sleep.


This happens every month at least once... I am going to take this chance to watch Sword Art Online, but it is just reminding me of LDing.  :tongue2:

----------


## sloth

> Win.  Sappy, asshole win.  Thank you so much!
> 
> [sighs and settles into a lotus stance]
> My work here is done.  
> 
> Tune in next month for the next attempt!



lol!

----------


## Signet

Well, I was going to take a shower and type this up when I got done with it, but there's a guy in the (communal) bathroom showering to the tune of...   polka music.

Yeah.  I'll type it up now.

First, to set the mood:




Here's the rub: I'm so conflicted about life and tired of living that I'm seeing the sun rise following a sleepless night for the second time since Thursday morning.  'Cause I was up all that night, too.  About life.  Derping around on 4chan/b/ and trying to not give in to temptation and (worse yet) careless apathy.

And look at me!  Awake another night.
So today I basically said "Screw it.  This is going to be an existential nightmare anyways, so I may as well be awake for it, right?

So here's the plan:
1. Watch the sun rise
2. Go to my classes
3. Play Saints Row the Third
4. Eat lunch
5. Play Saints Row the Third
6. Talk to the Anglican Priest / Electronica Sequencer / Professor about God's plan for my life and my amazing ability to sit on my hands
7. Go to dinner
8. Play Saints Row the Third
9. Chat on Facebook with the only motivating person I know (yeah, it's a girl. big woop.)
10. Play Saints Row the Third
11. Surf the 'web until the waves crash me on the distant shores of the cyber-world.

...

...does any of this sound like incoherent ramblings to you?  'Cause I know I should get some Z's,
but I just
can't
get life
to work.

So this is me starting my challenge again, but with a twist. 
Not only am I going to try to stay awake for one hundred hours non-stop, but I've already been short on sleep lately [see also: last Thursday], and the upcoming All-Dorm Crazy-Fest-On-The-Lakeside falls within the allotted time.
*AND*... I am to decide what path to take in life while I'm at it.
I know, I know.  "You should have a level head, not a sleepy one, when you make big decisions" and all that crap.  So what.

If you're willing to stick around, I'd really appreciate having some friends here to tell to and ask about my current situation in life.

As it is, I've been awake since: Sun, Sep 8th @ 9:30 AM
AND the night of the 5th and 6th was sleepless as well.



Well... shall we begin?

----------


## Signet

It's getting upwards of 40 hours, so if the past two 88-hour runs are accurate then my energy levels should be leveling off soon.

...doesn't anyone have questions?  Heck, it's not even about the sleep anymore; I'm trying to get my head on straight, mostly by screwing it up.

----------


## dutchraptor

No one has questions because what you're doing is idiotic. No one really cares that you have so little self respect for your body that you would try go 100 hours without sleep. The consequences of such actions are far worse than what meets the eye, I can assure you that problems will appear later in your life, you just won't realized what caused them because they're too subtle.

----------


## Signet

> No one has questions because what you're doing is idiotic. No one really cares that you have so little self respect for your body that you would try go 100 hours without sleep. The consequences of such actions are far worse than what meets the eye, I can assure you that problems will appear later in your life, you just won't realized what caused them because they're too subtle.



What, and sitting on my hands doing nothing for my life, running away from what tasks I need to do, is going to be better?
I'm not putting myself through this just for kicks - not this time.  I've been there and it wasn't the most fun.
I'm trying to make sense of some issues and questions running around in my head. 
So sue me if I'm desperate enough to care more about my soul and future than a few night's sleep!  I haven't been able to sleep regardless of whether or not I want to, so all I'm doing is sharing what's going on to misunderstanding people like you.

----------


## Karloky

> What, and sitting on my hands doing nothing for my life, running away from what tasks I need to do, is going to be better?
> I'm not putting myself through this just for kicks - not this time.  I've been there and it wasn't the most fun.
> I'm trying to make sense of some issues and questions running around in my head. 
> So sue me if I'm desperate enough to care more about my soul and future than a few night's sleep!  I haven't been able to sleep regardless of whether or not I want to, so all I'm doing is sharing what's going on to misunderstanding people like you.




just stop it.... get yourself straight.... stop with that nonsense.... just relax and forget about everything ...and stop doing this it's not smart.....not sleeping is not going to get you anywhere...just stop it and go to sleep you will be smarter when you rest....as I watched sometime some show in which some guy was awake for few days and he fell unconscious and it can be really dangerous ...go to sleep!!!  :bedtime:

----------


## Signet

> just stop it.... get yourself straight.... stop with that nonsense.... just relax and forget about everything ...and stop doing this it's not smart.....not sleeping is not going to get you anywhere...just stop it and go to sleep you will be smarter when you rest....as I watched sometime some show in which some guy was awake for few days and he fell unconscious and it can be really dangerous ...go to sleep!!!



Please.  If I could justly say so: LURK MORE.
I'm not here to get yelled at for being "bad" to myself.  GET A SPINE.
I'm trying to figure some of my issues out, and they were making it hard to sleep anyways.  READ THE POSTS.
This is not about whether or not I'm being self-destructive, and I request that if you're going to be a dauntless whiner about it... GO AWAY. 

Seriously.  Grow a pair so that you'll have the guts to ask me about the circumstances before doling out your condemnation.

----------


## Karloky

> Please.  If I could justly say so: LURK MORE.
> I'm not here to get yelled at for being "bad" to myself.  GET A SPINE.
> I'm trying to figure some of my issues out, and they were making it hard to sleep anyways.  READ THE POSTS.
> This is not about whether or not I'm being self-destructive, and I request that if you're going to be a dauntless whiner about it... GO AWAY. 
> 
> Seriously.  Grow a pair so that you'll have the guts to ask me about the circumstances before doling out your condemnation.



sorry... I understand well .... I have some problems too ... I wouldn't dare to say that they are even a tiny that big but they are also a big burden ....and I know how it is not to sleep ... and I guess I would rather choose to sleep then to be awake all the time.... but I can understand it if you have some problems.... please don't get mad.... I understand that it can be really hard and frustrating sometimes when you have worries problems.... etc. I was just trying to say that maybe you should get some sleep because it would be better for your health ....but then again I think you will be very hmmm... upset because of me saying you something like that so I apologize I didn't mean no harm to anyone or wasn't trying to be mean....

----------


## dutchraptor

> What, and sitting on my hands doing nothing for my life, running away from what tasks I need to do, is going to be better?
> I'm not putting myself through this just for kicks - not this time.  I've been there and it wasn't the most fun.
> I'm trying to make sense of some issues and questions running around in my head. 
> So sue me if I'm desperate enough to care more about my soul and future than a few night's sleep!  I haven't been able to sleep regardless of whether or not I want to, so all I'm doing is sharing what's going on to misunderstanding people like you.



No, it's a blatant call for attention and it doesn't matter what you call it. I'm sure you might have trouble falling asleep, well no need to to go advertize it here. Every single aspect of this thread points towards the opposite of what you just said. 
This for example 



> Heck, it's not even about the sleep anymore; I'm trying to get my head on straight, mostly by screwing it up.



You know exactly what's going on and still persisting with it. 
You wondered why no one had any questions and I told you why.  Despite what you say, your posts are still largely worded as if you're just doing this for the attention (even if it isn't true) and people get bored of that after a while. 

If you really had trouble sleeping and all then that is what thread would have evolved into, especially considering you don't "sit on your hands doing nothing, running away from tasks you need to do".

----------


## Signet

> No, it's a blatant call for attention and it doesn't matter what you call it. I'm sure you might have trouble falling asleep, well no need to to go advertize it here. Every single aspect of this thread points towards the opposite of what you just said. [snip]
> If you really had trouble sleeping and all then that is what thread would have evolved into, especially considering you don't "sit on your hands doing nothing, running away from tasks you need to do".



The trouble with sleeping comes from the issues that I really wouldn't mind some help with.
That's clearly no good since all you're doing is being a pompous, misunderstanding, apathetic asshole.
I will admit to anyone that I tend to be an attention whore, but I will also add that I'm not really trying to get attention right now.   I have some things I need to work out, the lack of sleep has been coinciding with my old 100-hour challenge, and I thought that someone here might have advice.

But oh no.  You have to assume that this is all about attention and ruining my body... excuse me?  That's coincidental.  Did you read the posts?
 :Uhm:

----------


## Signet

> [post]



Sorry, me neither.  I'm just a bit snappy 'cause life isn't making the most sense lately.  (And a couple people here and in real life have been calling me an idiot over this whole 'sleep' thing.)
I have gotten some sleep lately but like I said... life is still screwy.

----------


## Sensei

Signet, he doesn't think that you are thinking this consciously (though some do), but a lot of people like "class clowns" and "valedictorians" both have the same drive to be noticed, one is easier though, and one is socially acceptable.

Read this quote today while studying lucid dreaming (I research LDing every day):
"sleep deprivation is an illegal torture method outlawed by the Geneva Conventions.
Need another motivation to get more sleep?"

I thought it was pretty funny and a good point

----------


## Signet

> Read this quote today while studying lucid dreaming (I research LDing every day):
> "sleep deprivation is an illegal torture method outlawed by the Geneva Conventions.
> Need another motivation to get more sleep?"



That just makes this whole thing even funnier.  ::D:

----------


## Sageous

I've been following this thread, and I'm a little confused.  There seems to be much ado about nothing going on here.

Isn't 100 hours a relatively safe amount of time to go without sleep?  That's all of 4 days. I think I was awake almost that long during at least one finals week (and at least one party week after finals), and I think 100 hours is likely topped by truckers, soldiers, sailors, first-year doctors, apparently p.o.w.'s, and many others quite often.  Isn't the record like, 11 days (and that guy was fine afterward)?  Yes, it might bring on some hallucinations or some other neural interruption, but nothing permanent or terribly serious; nothing a good night's sleep might cure.

I think there might me a bit too much lecturing going on here; I personally don't think Signet is taking all that much of a risk. Though I still have no idea how sleep deprivation will help his problems (sounds like solving the problem of a hole in the yard by digging deeper), it likely won't do much harm to try and maybe we'll see some interesting posts from him as the 100th hour approaches.  You might want to ease up on the righteousness guys, at least until Signet decides to go for 300 hours.

But that's not why I'm posting:





> I have gotten some sleep lately but like I said... life is still screwy.



Does this mean the challenge is over?

----------


## Karloky

> I've been following this thread, and I'm a little confused.  There seems to be much ado about nothing going on here.
> 
> Isn't 100 hours a relatively safe amount of time to go without sleep?  That's all of 4 days. I think I was awake almost that long during at least one finals week (and at least one party week after finals), and I think 100 hours is likely topped by truckers, soldiers, sailors, first-year doctors, apparently p.o.w.'s, and many others quite often.  Isn't the record like, 11 days (and that guy was fine afterward)?  Yes, it might bring on some hallucinations or some other neural interruption, but nothing permanent or terribly serious; nothing a good night's sleep might cure.
> 
> I think there might me a bit too much lecturing going on here; I personally don't think Signet is taking all that much of a risk. Though I still have no idea how sleep deprivation will help his problems (sounds like solving the problem of a hole in the yard by digging deeper), it likely won't do much harm to try and maybe we'll see some interesting posts from him as the 100th hour approaches.  You might want to ease up on the righteousness guys, at least until Signet decides to go for 300 hours.
> 
> But that's not why I'm posting:
> 
> 
> ...




I don't understand how someone could be awake for 11 days lolz .... when I am awake for only one or two days without a sleep and I accidentally lay down I instantly fall asleep lol  :smiley: 

anyway I am not here to be awake but for dreaming and lucid dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## Sageous

> anyway I am not here to be awake but for dreaming and lucid dreaming



That's seems a good point, but it also flags the reason I've been following this thread:  lucidity is about being _awake_ during a dream, which is _more_ counter-intuitive to me than staying awake for 100 hours. However, since both efforts are basically the same -- maintaining waking-life self-awareness in spite of your body's interest in cancelling it with sleep -- a lucid dreamer attempting to stay awake might experience things a little differently than others might, and if that happens I was hoping that Signet would share, even if what he finds has nothing to do with his overall goals.  It could have been some enlightening stuff.

Unfortunately, he may have soured on sharing his progress, given the censure he's been handed -- which is why I suggested that 100 hours is not that long a time to do without sleep (yes, 264 hours is an unimaginable time, I agree, but Signet isn't going for the record here).  I don't blame him.

----------


## dutchraptor

> I've been following this thread, and I'm a little confused.  There seems to be much ado about nothing going on here.
> 
> Isn't 100 hours a relatively safe amount of time to go without sleep?  That's all of 4 days. I think I was awake almost that long during at least one finals week (and at least one party week after finals), and I think 100 hours is likely topped by truckers, soldiers, sailors, first-year doctors, apparently p.o.w.'s, and many others quite often.  Isn't the record like, 11 days (and that guy was fine afterward)?  Yes, it might bring on some hallucinations or some other neural interruption, but nothing permanent or terribly serious; nothing a good night's sleep might cure.



Nope, pretty much everything I've ever read has always pointed that sleep is absolutely beneficial except in a select few. We're not talking about taking years of your expected life (or even the same amount of damage nicotine or processed food might cause). Sleep deprivation is bad, it's not terrible but there is no need to put yourself through it. Unless signet is suffering from fatal insomnia, there is nothing stopping him from sleeping a short amount every few days (it's pretty much impossible to go without sleep unless you have a serious disorder, a lot of insomniacs suffer from micro-sleep sessions and they often don't even know).

It's almost certain that there would be lasting repercussions from extended sleep deprivation. Think about it, sleep plays a large role in restoring both physiological and mental functions, in the day time the aminergic system is activated which is said to play a major part in bodily functions like thermo-regulation and metabolism, and in the night time the acetylcholine system is activated which restores mental function, consolidates memories and weakens unnecessary synapses to preserve memory. This at first sounds fairly innocent but if you investigate it you can see a whole heap of things that immediately start screwing up. 
By not sleeping, you are never giving the aminergic system a rest. The bodies cells never get a chance to go dormant and stop working, your body drops in temperature because your thermo-regulation starts to slowly fail. Since your neurons are constantly on in unnatural amounts of serotonin they start to lose their sensitivity. 
Brain cells can't be repaired because the high metabolic activity causes the enzymes in your body to break down. Stress hormones are increased while growth hormones are decreased stopping the production of new brain cells etc etc

Interestingly sleep deprivation can help alleviate depression temporarily, since the serotonin levels in the brain are higher it simulates the effects of common SSRI anti depressants. The downside is that your cognitive functions are severely impaired even after a single sleepless night, probably leading you to make much more irrational decision. Even worse is that you suffer the side effects of sleep deprivation right afterwards which probably indirectly affects stress and depression.

I'm no neuroscientist but I've read a lot on the subject lately and it becomes quite clear just how essential sleep can be. Maybe your right that three or four days isn't enough to do any serious harm, it certainly isn't beneficial that much is clear.

----------


## Sageous

^^ Agreed on all points, no question, no argument.

However, my point was that Signet's 4-day experiment does not seem to amount to "extended sleep deprivation."  Indeed, it doesn't even seem close.  

If Signet were going for 300 hours, or perhaps trying to sleep only, say, two hours per week on an ongoing permanent basis, then I would have chimed right in alongside you, saying very similar things.  But he's not.  Indeed, if this 100 hour test is a one-time event, I can't see it doing much harm at all -- on its own, anyway (Signet's other issues could cause unwelcome side-effects, and he should be prepared for that, as I assume he is).  

Did I misunderstand something?  Is Signet actually trying to do without sleep altogether?  If that's the case, then my post, and opinion, would be pretty much wrong.

----------


## Karloky

> That's seems a good point, but it also flags the reason I've been following this thread:  lucidity is about being _awake_ during a dream, which is _more_ counter-intuitive to me than staying awake for 100 hours. However, since both efforts are basically the same -- maintaining waking-life self-awareness in spite of your body's interest in cancelling it with sleep -- a lucid dreamer attempting to stay awake might experience things a little differently than others might, and if that happens I was hoping that Signet would share, even if what he finds has nothing to do with his overall goals.  It could have been some enlightening stuff.
> 
> Unfortunately, he may have soured on sharing his progress, given the censure he's been handed -- which is why I suggested that 100 hours is not that long a time to do without sleep (yes, 264 hours is an unimaginable time, I agree, but Signet isn't going for the record here).  I don't blame him.



well it is staying awake but not exhausting your body...... it about your mind staying awake while sleeping....and if you get exhausted I think there is not a chance you maintain normal mental and physical functions and it could be even harder to focus on anything etc. I think it would be easier to lucid dream or anything when you are fully rested and get a nice amount of sleep like for 7 to 8 hours..... when I am tired I don't have any dream recall when I used to sleep for about 6 hours sometime 5 or less in some period.... I didn't have any dream recall till I didn't rest a little... so I think sleep and rest is very important for what we tend to achieve here as well as for our normal life...

----------


## Sageous

^^ All true.   However, I wasn't saying that sleep dep and LD'ing were the same thing.  

As you clearly described, they are not at all.  It is the necessity in both pursuits to maintain waking-life self-awareness that is essentially the same, even if physical conditions are dramatically different. A person well-versed in LD'ing might have a unique ability to maintain their self-awareness during the throes of sleep dep, and perhaps also a unique point of view for interpreting their experience.  Plus, an accomplished LD'er might have an advantage in dealing with the negative effects of sleep dep.   

Yes, different things, but in the end it's all about staying self-aware when it is not meant to be present.

... just sayin'!

----------


## JoannaB

Sageous, given how long ago this thread was started, this is certainly not a one time experiment.

Signet, how often do you do this experiment? How many times have you done this?

----------


## Oneironautic94

Love to hear how things go. But be careful. I'm sure you already know not sleeping that long can be unhealthy.

----------


## Sageous

> Sageous, given how long ago this thread was started, this is certainly not a one time experiment.
> 
> Signet, how often do you do this experiment? How many times have you done this?



Good point, and good questions.

----------


## Karloky

Signet you are a really weird guy lol no offense lol I just admire how you want to do this lol but I don't see any point of it but it's fascinating kind of.... I can't have a day passed that I don't sleep for only one day or about 35 hours ...whenever I am awake for that long if I lay down or get in half lying position I fall asleep instantly..... but idk why are you doing this.... I think sleep is really important...I don't see how would you get enlightened this way.... I don't understand why would anyone do what you are doing....I thought this forum should be about dreaming and lucidity but when I came to this subject I wondered myself Is this forum really about dreaming? lolz no offense any to anyone...

----------


## Signet

Sorry to have abandoned you, everybody.  Classes, y'know.





> Though I still have no idea how sleep deprivation will help his problems (sounds like solving the problem of a hole in the yard by digging deeper), it likely won't do much harm to try and maybe we'll see some interesting posts from him as the 100th hour approaches.
> [snip]
> Does this mean the challenge is over?



Eh.  For me, sleep deprivation works a lot like fasting does for some people.  After the second night, things I've been thinking about become a lot more clear.
Thus it happened in this case, and so... yeah.  I didn't need to stay awake 'cause I was able to make up my mind about what had been bugging me.





> Interestingly sleep deprivation can help alleviate depression temporarily, since the serotonin levels in the brain are higher it simulates the effects of common SSRI anti depressants. The downside is that your cognitive functions are severely impaired even after a single sleepless night, probably leading you to make much more irrational decision.



Ahh.  So that's why this attempt succeeded in helping me make up my mind!   Thank you, DR.




> Signet you are a really weird guy lol no offense



None taken.  :wink2: 




> Sageous, given how long ago this thread was started, this is certainly not a one time experiment.
> Signet, how often do you do this experiment? How many times have you done this?



The first time was an accident and lasted 88 hours, which is as long as the second time lasted as well.  There was another attempt that made it ~40 hours this summer, and then this one (which lasted ~50).  I try when I feel like it and when I have the time to.

Come to think of it... I think I've got a plan for the next time!  Fall break is coming up in a month (or something like that) and I've been meaning to get into the studio on campus and do the rest of the recording and mixing for my first album.  Since that's how this whole 100-hour challenge was conceived -staying awake for days on end while recording- I guess I'll... schedule some studio time during that break!  ::D: 

Thanks for the discussion, folks.  'Til next time...

----------


## Tarvus

> I remember reading in stephen laberge that sleep deprivation was a torture technique used in wars.
> After 5 days you start having hallucination and delirium, as it happens subject's brains were in dream mode while being awake.



I can personally attest to this.  I went 5 days without sleep while on an extended patrol during my army career.  You eventually start rem activity while still awake, have auditory, visual, and tactile hallucinations, lose your capacity to reason cogently, even lose your ability to move when necessary.  Some things you see you know are hallucinations.  Others seem so real and life-like you can endanger yourself and others with your responses.  Voluntarily going without sleep for 100 hours without medical or at least peer group supervision is an extremely BAD idea!

----------

